# Help Me Decide which Spl p/p to Keep!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have two Spl p/p does and I need to decide on one because one is reserved. I care only about type, not color at all. One is darker dove/lilac and one is silver. I am leaning toward the darker of the two based on skull width and ear set, the silver's seem to be held higher. The both look ok and they have the same size and tail set, even though in these pics they wouldn't show their type very well. These ladies were weaned yesterday!

Please, nothing smarmy like "they both suck". LOL they are just a work in progress.

I"m sorry the pics are bad, these ladies were wiggles!








Darker one- wouldn't show her face
















Light


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Ideally, if you can, you need to wait until they're at least eight weeks old before choosing. A mouse can look promising at weaning, but end up as terrible adult!

Edit: I can't be more help then that I'm afraid, I can't see a lot of difference between them from the photos. Try holding them by the tail on the floor or table, and taking a picture looking down at them - with the flash on. That would enable us to see a lot more.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Are they the same age?If they are go for the darker one,it has more substance.The lighter is longer,leaner and sharper looking.If they are different ages you can't really make a comparison.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

What are you going for? For breeding tricolors a lot of bigger splashes are helpful.

Regards, Roland

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I personally love them both :love1

Quality wise the darker one would be the way to go, i think. She looks more stocky than the other one, and less long. If i was looking for color i'd pick the grey one. Whichever you choose i'm sure will be wonderful!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am not breeding p/p at all anymore, nor tricolor (Hence why I am not looking at color). I am merely looking at these two sisters for type as they were the only darn females born in a whole litter! I decided to keep them both and try to just breed back to the dad for more P/p.
They are both the same age. Everyone seems to agree with me on the darker. I am pleased that I seem to be learning to evaluate type!


----------

